# Cockapoo favourite spots



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper 's favourite places to sit are at the top of the stairs (where she's not supposed to be and she knows it!) and in the living room window watching the world go by


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It seems like that is the look out post!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It seems like that is the look out post!


Definitely! All the 'Poos I know are sooo nosey.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

This is def Tilly's fav spot. 😄











Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!! Lady's favorite spot when I am home is quite hillarious..... please excuse the horrid photo.










but the rest of the time her fav spot is on the couch or in her bed.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> so cute!!! Lady's favorite spot when I am home is quite hillarious..... please excuse the horrid photo.
> 
> but the rest of the time her fav spot is on the couch or in her bed.


That is hilarious, especially as Lady seems to be saying 'could you get your head off my bum, please?'

Ian


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Brilliant photo. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Mo - that's Teddy's favourite position, too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA!! I thought you guys would get a kick out of that photo...I call her my parrot when she does that.

Teresa! I can't believe there is another cockapoo crazy enough to do that too! 

HAHAHA Ian! she does look as though she is miffed that my head is in the way...haha


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww, tilly in her equafleece, so cute  
Ha ha, I love the pic of lady


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara's favorite spot would be our bed, or with her paws round your neck whilst she cleans your ears and smothers you in kisses... Or anywhere else as long as someone was tickling and cuddling her belly - best way to stop her in her tracks xx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

The odd chance he can get in my bed, he will!! He is crated however joins me for a snuggle in the mornings... This is his "get up and get my breakfast" face!!!










This is Jarvis' fave position.. He has no shame!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

zed said:


> The odd chance he can get in my bed, he will!! He is crated however joins me for a snuggle in the mornings... This is his "get up and get my breakfast" face!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, you really can't say no to that face


----------

